# Betta Hiding In Community Tank



## harrow (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a betta in a 10 Gallon community tank with 3 cory cat fish 4 guppies and 4 neon tetras. I know its a lot for a 10 gallon tank but the water is perfect and I constantly do water changes. I recently added my betta and i tested if he was friendly and he has been in the tank for about 2 days. Im not sure if hes just shy and doesnt like company or if the water agitation is to much for him because he is always hiding or hanging around corners.

Do you guys think I should take him out and place him back into his own small tank?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

He may need more time to adjust to the bigger space and tank mates, but to be sure.....can you post your water pram numbers for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH and how much how often are the water changes, filter, live plants, water temp, additives used and appetite....

Can you post a pic....


----------

